# hitrontech model:BRG-35201



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This looks like a plain DOCSIS modem, what reason do you have to want to change settings? It should just plug in and work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't change the speed of the modem, that's the ISP's configuration.


----------

